# Danner Mag Drive 9.5 Vs Supreme Mag Drive 9.5?



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,

I am just making a run to buy a return pump and calling around I am getting 2 hits for the 9.5 Mag Drive pumps.

I was originally looking for the Danner Mag Drive 9.5 but have the locations are selling the Surpreme Mag Drive 9.5 for the same price.

Should I stick with Danner?


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

I believe they are the same pump by different manufactures.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

They are the same pump made by the same manufacturer - Danner. The name confusion with these things is huge, because they sell the same pump under the Danner name, the Supreme name (their aquarium pumps), and the Pondmaster name (their pond pumps). I have a Danner Supreme 18 and a Danner Pondmaster 18, and the only difference is the length of the power cord - the pond pump's cord is longer. All of these pumps are magnetic drive impeller pumps, i.e. MagDrive.

The good news is that they are awesome pumps - decent price, very energy efficient, super reliable startup after power outages, last virtually forever, and built like the proverbial tank. The only downside are the confusing names :lol:


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

I learned this pretty quickly today:

I purposely chose 1 store over another because I wanted the Danner Mag Drive over the Supreme only to be handed a Supreme Danner Mag Drive :lol:


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

thank you for the clarification on that. I was trying to figure out the differences last night to no avail.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Also for reference I found out that the screws used are different. This is a quote from an email from Danner regarding the pondmaster and mag drive differences, The PondMaster and the MagDrive units do have the same motorbody, the cord length and the screws are the only difference. The stainless steel screws are the highest grade of metal available and is saltwater 'safe' ... but can, over time, corrode . If you wish, I can send you the anodized stainless steel screws which we use for the MagDrive units - just email me your shipping address.


----------

